# M-edge Trip Kindle Jacket



## prekspeteach (Dec 29, 2009)

Still deciding.....  Does anyone have this case?

http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-Kindle-Display-Generation-Magenta/dp/B002YGU1XO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1262227685&sr=1-1

It looks pretty nice, but am wondering if the 4 corner straps hold the Kindle really securely....I was leaning toward the JAVOedge b/c they have more of a pocket to hold.....

Thanks for any info!

Melissa


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I debated on that cover (I got a New Yorker and GO instead).  If you get it, let us know what you think.

I had four corners on a M-Edge cover when I had my K1 - it was fine.  No problems, everything was held in place very nicely.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought the synthetic leather with a hinge on the inside and straps on the outer corners. It hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought the M-Edge Trip Kindle Jacket in black & tan and am very pleased with it. I'm pretty nervous about damage, but feel it's held in place pretty securely. The bottom two corners are tan leather corners that do not stretch and the top two are elastic. You have to put the bottom of the Kindle in first, then the top. I think this system is pretty good, as the bottom holders don't "give", so I think it's pretty secure. The outside is canvas and the inside is suede-like.

Being obsessive, I've also got a decalgirl skin on it, have just ordered a sleeve and am about to order a case that zips all the way around. With all the new Kindle owners, the cases and covers are moving fast - with some going out of stock ... Yikes!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice color


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't even have my K2 yet but have shopped the jackets.  That one looks very nice, and I like the strap
that holds it closed.  Seems kinda pricey for canvas, and it will show dirt and wear sooner than leather.

Why do they call it a "trip" jacket?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Lionspaw said:


> I don't even have my K2 yet but have shopped the jackets. That one looks very nice, and I like the strap
> that holds it closed. Seems kinda pricey for canvas, and it will show dirt and wear sooner than leather.
> 
> Why do they call it a "trip" jacket?


You are scouting the options...right attitude you have.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Lionspaw said:


> I don't even have my K2 yet but have shopped the jackets. That one looks very nice, and I like the strap
> that holds it closed. Seems kinda pricey for canvas, and it will show dirt and wear sooner than leather.
> 
> Why do they call it a "trip" jacket?


THey have differnt names for different lines or kinds of covers


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

cheerio said:


> THey have differnt names for different lines or kinds of covers


Mr obvious here!


----------

